# [SOLVED] Dark Screen Acer Aspire 5735 z



## khurramsch (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, I have Acer Aspire 5735z. Working fine for 3 years. Recently it started going dark screen ( if tilt or placed infront of bright light, i could see contents ) randomly. I tried Fn+F6 and after few tries it use to work fine. 

The after few days it went dark and this time it didnt worked for about 1 day. tried again and again. Connected it with another monitor, worked fine there.

used with external monitor for whole day. and when i disconnected external monitor it switched back on. 

and worked fine for 3 days. obviously i switch it off when work done . worked fine for 3 days and on 4th day it just gone dark again. its been many days now. spend lot of time searching on internet and looking for solutions.

Tried these things so far as seen on internet blogs.

1- bought another screen inverter and replaced it. 
no difference made.

2- bought the lcd cable and replaced that. no difference made. 

i was off to buy full lcd today but not sure if that would work also.

3- there are plenty of videos about flashing bios . I did that.

However, the bios files downloaded from acer website do not have files like the videos which says to rename 1 file and save in flash disk and restart laptop.

the folder downloaded from acer website has an exe file and instructions say to run that. i did that . it updated bios and restarted. but my problem remains same.


and now when i press fn+f6 , it does come on again for few seconds and goes dark again
Is replacing the whole LCD only solution left?

would be really grateful for any help.

Many Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dark Screen Acer Aspire 5735 z*

Hello,

After all the replacements that you have made I would say that you either have a problem with the LCD or the motherboard.

Unfortunately there is no easy way to test this without having spare parts.

The LCD would be the next step to try though.

Maybe a local shop would be able to test the LCD before hand.


----------



## khurramsch (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Dark Screen Acer Aspire 5735 z*

Thank You for your response.

I think it can not be board as it is giving me perfect display when i connect it with the external monitor.

Any way, i ordered new LCD and replaced it with old lcd cable but it didnt work. then i used new lcd screen with new cable and it worked fine. 

So i guess it was the LCD.

thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dark Screen Acer Aspire 5735 z*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------



## khurramsch (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Dark Screen Acer Aspire 5735 z*



makinu1der2 said:


> Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


yes working fine now.

thanks


----------

